# Shoaling Atempt, 2 Rhoms + A Red Belly



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

hello, as the title states, i am attempting to shoal 2 rhoms and a redbelly, in a fairly large tank, they are only juveniles so it may work out, as long as i keep them fed and happy i hope they wont kill eachother.
heres a video


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's not going to work out.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i embedded the video for you

im not sure how long their gunna last especially the red...good luck though

ohh and how big is that tank?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It won't let me watch your video yet but your ratio might be a little off yet(not sayn your way won't work)IMO you need 2-4 rbp to counter the rhom effect. Rbp do better in groups than just one & even more so with a rhom or two with em. IMO your rhoms are less likely to attack the rbp if there's more of them. GL. I'm sure the nay-sayers will be by any second.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Why don't you just give them to someone who has a little respect for them?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

First thing I notice at a glance is that is a wide open tank with no cover nor hiding spots....And you expect this to work out

Good luck.......

Cheers


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks buckeye, and they will eventually kill eachother, but for now, they may like eachother until they get hungry, they tend to sick togteher on 1 side of the tank, rather than swimming off alone


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im not gunna slam u and say ur dumb for trying but i agree with bruner u need to add at least 2 more reds and with AK u need some hiding spots for the reds...the rhoms are gunna beast up on him...then maybe on eachother

What size is the tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

More cover & hiding spots will raise their aggression. They'll stake out territories & defend them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> More cover & hiding spots will raise their aggression. They'll stake out territories & defend them.


That can be heavily debated which this is not the topic for that....
Thats your opinion......

I have mine...

Cheers
Ak


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

...


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

Its an experiment, bashing doesn't help, if u think im cruel for putting piranhas together that MAY kill eachother, go youtube and watch ppl feeding live mice that get ripped to shreds. if it works out or not, we see the end result, is there many other topics like this? i haven't see any, and as i read alot on the forums, rhoms TEND to not tolerate other fish, because of territorial issues but we'll see how this turns out, i'll record a video every week or so, it'll be fun to watch, better than reading words all day. and the tank is 60 gallons or 55 i forget


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Huh?? Its a tank there's nowhere to go anyhow.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I guess I just don't understand why people keep trying these 'cohabs' when they know with almost complete certainty they won't work out.

It's like claiming they're gonna try to make gasoline "nonflammable."
It's simply not gonna happen.
_(I'm gonna be the only person who's ever been able to hold a match to gasoline without it combusting!)_

What's the purpose?

But hey, to each their own...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

iLikePiranhas said:


> Its an experiment, bashing doesn't help, if u think im cruel for putting piranhas together that MAY kill eachother, go youtube and watch ppl feeding live mice that get ripped to shreds. if it works out or not, we see the end result, is there many other topics like this? i haven't see any, and as i read alot on the forums, rhoms TEND to not tolerate other fish, because of territorial issues but we'll see how this turns out, i'll record a video every week or so, it'll be fun to watch, better than reading words all day. and the tank is 60 gallons or 55 i forget


Bottom line

Around here this kinda stuff has been proven over the years-
your not the first and certainly not the last to try this.......

People here will rip you apart for nothing more than destroying the beloved fish we love.......This website is about information...
you should go more a route of asking how to shoal or group multiple species
you would get alot further with this community.

Cheers
Ak


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

iLikePiranhas said:


> Its an experiment, *bashing doesn't help*, if u think im cruel for putting piranhas together that MAY kill eachother, go youtube and watch ppl feeding live mice that get ripped to shreds. if it works out or not, we see the end result, is there many other topics like this? i haven't see any, and as i read alot on the forums, rhoms TEND to not tolerate other fish, because of territorial issues but we'll see how this turns out, i'll record a video every week or so, it'll be fun to watch, better than reading words all day. and the tank is 60 gallons or 55 i forget


Stating fact based on years of experience and research is not _"bashing..."_ it's stating fact based on years of experience and research.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

it is kinda counterintuitive to put them together knowing that it wont last...and in such a small tank at that...maybe if there was like 8ft of tank but its just a risk that i couldnt take...i like my fish to much for a death sentence


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

its all good, even with the amount of disapproval i'll keep this going, and the red got bit up a bit so i had to put him into cage in the tank. anyways we'll see how this goes, for those who want to watch stay tooned, for those to want to say it wont work, you may be right, but theres hope so why not?, and btw gasoline is chemically proven to be flamible, you cant prove the behavoir of an animal through chemistry, that was a stupid example.



Piranha_man said:


> Its an experiment, *bashing doesn't help*, if u think im cruel for putting piranhas together that MAY kill eachother, go youtube and watch ppl feeding live mice that get ripped to shreds. if it works out or not, we see the end result, is there many other topics like this? i haven't see any, and as i read alot on the forums, rhoms TEND to not tolerate other fish, because of territorial issues but we'll see how this turns out, i'll record a video every week or so, it'll be fun to watch, better than reading words all day. and the tank is 60 gallons or 55 i forget


Stating fact based on years of experience and research is not _"bashing..."_ it's stating fact based on years of experience and research.
[/quote]

is it only you saying it wont work? ive seen some comments like "give it to someone with more respect"? dont think your so special, when i write my replies, im talking to any viewer, unless i quote or mention names of course, so please, if you dont any any positve things to say, theres plenty of other topics, your not obligated to stay.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

this site has decades of combined experience man id listen if u dont want 1 or 2 dead P's...a couple of bites is the least the red has to worry about


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

its okay, i enjoy experimenting


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

but with the lives of 3 beautiful P's...that doesnt go over big on this forum

experiment with chemicals or other things with out a life


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lemme tell ya something kid,
Ya don't just decide one day to start keeping piranhas, decide right off the bat to attempt something as ridiculous as a _"Rhom/natt shoal,"_ post a little video of your fish in a ticking time bomb and expect everybody to be all _"Hooray... this newbie's gonna pull it off!"_

You have a lot to learn about piranhas, and how to accept criticizm.

You've got less than a dozen posts on here, and you're already calling out people with several years of experience.
It's not going to work out, and that's that.
But you seem to think that you're gonna be able to pull-off the impossible... so go for it.

As far as my "stupid example" (as you put it) of gas and flame, the definition of "proof" according to Webster is: _"The quality or state of having been tested or tried."_

This has been attempted and failed enough times it scientifically qualifies as a fact.

Get off your high horse and show some respect.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

iLikePiranhas said:


> its okay, i enjoy experimenting


Why not lock yourself in a room with a bear and a Lion? You never know, they might not eat you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hogdog said:


> its okay, i enjoy experimenting


Why not lock yourself in a room with a bear and a Lion? You never know, they might not eat you.
[/quote]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

My main opposition to this is theres pelnty to lose but nothing to gain. IMO breeding is the ultamite gain. If you were putting a serious attempt into breeding a species of p's i'd say go for it but having 2 rhoms and a single red belly IMO will just stress the fish while adding little if anything to the hobby. I just don't see success or point coming out such an unatural situation. If it "works" congrats but is there any benifit from it "working'?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hogdog said:


> its okay, i enjoy experimenting


Why not lock yourself in a room with a bear and a Lion? You never know, they might not eat you.
[/quote]

better than the gasoline example


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It's been shown over and over that chances are a serra swill not tolerate other fish that it's capable of killing. Mayby once in a blue moon they may tolerate eachother but that more of an exception then a success.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

lives of animals that eventually die, like every other animal on earth, if lives of animals really matter, go green, stop fish tanks, computers, and get rid of your car even, because theres far more inteligent animals that actually do have similar traits of humans that are dying because u can keep the lights on in your house, bottom line, if u do care about fish, animals, you shouldnt even be reading this.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> It's been shown over and over that chances are a serra swill not tolerate other fish that it's capable of killing. Mayby once in a blue moon they may tolerate eachother but that more of an exception then a success.


and that might be for like a month....its a 50/50 shot every second whether or not its gunna attack


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

iLikePiranhas said:


> lives of animals that eventually die, like every other animal on earth, if lives of animals really matter, go green, stop fish tanks, computers, and get rid of your car even, because theres far more inteligent animals that actually do have similar traits of humans that are dying because u can keep the lights on in your house, bottom line, if u do care about fish, animals, you shouldnt even be reading this.


Are you mental?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

iLikePiranhas said:


> lives of animals that eventually die, like every other animal on earth, if lives of animals really matter, go green, stop fish tanks, computers, and get rid of your car even, because theres far more inteligent animals that actually do have similar traits of humans that are dying because u can keep the lights on in your house, bottom line, if u do care about fish, animals, you shouldnt even be reading this.


ok wow now ur just being ignorant and an ass


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm out.
This kid isn't worth my time.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Idiot.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

any help you could have gotten from anyone is now shot...the only way ur fish got any chance of living is if they ban P's in ur area


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> lives of animals that eventually die, like every other animal on earth, if lives of animals really matter, go green, stop fish tanks, computers, and get rid of your car even, because theres far more inteligent animals that actually do have similar traits of humans that are dying because u can keep the lights on in your house, bottom line, if u do care about fish, animals, you shouldnt even be reading this.


ok wow now ur just being ignorant and an ass
[/quote]

ignorant ass? what is ignorance, its ignoring facts, i realise my fish might not live long, its fine i just wanted to see soemthign for ymself, true ignorance is not knowing whats aroudn you, so take a deep breathe n take time to realize who is ignorant, a bunch of people postign on a forum how dumb an idea is, and talking about lives of captive fish, or a person who knows whats going on in the world.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ignorance is not taking the council of peopl that have been doin it for it...now if your not done here...i am


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

iLikePiranhas said:


> lives of animals that eventually die, like every other animal on earth, if lives of animals really matter, go green, stop fish tanks, computers, and get rid of your car even, because theres far more inteligent animals that actually do have similar traits of humans that are dying because u can keep the lights on in your house, bottom line, if u do care about fish, animals, you shouldnt even be reading this.


 This is an industry devoted to the care and welfare of specific animals. Is it hard to see why people would be opposed to you putting animals together if experienced keepers are saying it's probably going to end with death. Your on a forum devoted to piranhas, I wonder why people want to flame you for practically killing the fish we are devoted to caring for. How much experience do you have with piranhas as im pretty sure you have little idea of what your doing.

There is also a big difference in competition with animals for our species to thrive and unnessisarily killing animals. Our technology allows us to flourish. We use our intelligence to our advantage for the survival of our species. There is a big difference in out competing animals and creating conditions where animals will most probibly kill eachother.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

thats fine, we are all intitled to our opinions, you have yours and i have mine, the show will still go on, every Saturday morning a new video will be posted. good night


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

When everyone is telling you that you're being stupid, arrogant and ignorant you probably are...no amount of philosophy will change that.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Theres some else on this forum who also shares the same enthusiaim as you, I think he was called Dolphin...Something. Try looking him up there is alot of post with him trying to support the same point of view. But I personally don't waste my time with him because he tried to slam me on the forum for asking a simple question, good luck man.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> Theres some else on this forum who also shares the same enthusiaim as you, I think he was called Dolphin...Something. Try looking him up there is alot of post with him trying to support the same point of view. But I personally don't waste my time with him because he tried to slam me on the forum for asking a simple question, good luck man.


Dolphinswin + Ilikepiranhas= BFF?


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

our specis is thriving abit too much 6 billion is ridiculous, but the people killing the planet the most is the developed countries, which means us, anyways thats not the point, but i know its a site devoted to fish keeping, i know i will get flamed, but its fine, think about it like this, there at 3 fish in my tank, not piranhas, 2 aggrive carinvorius and 1 mildly aggreive, i read people growing their own feeder fish, how is it differnt from my situation, cant my fish be feeder fish as well? No one would give a rats ass about a gold fish in a tank with piranhas, they care about the piranha itself alone, the shoal probably wont work, but who gives a sh*t, u have proably have a few fish die on you, does it really matter? Im just showing u guys an attempt, and it will keep going until i decide to stop or my fish die.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont know if even dolph is as daft to try this...at least id hope so


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Well its clear you're going to go through it no matter what someone says, so good luck.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

lets just say, no matter what you say/type, it will fall upon deaf ears/blind eyes, your right, i am being arrogant, not ignorant, stupid in a way, and rhoms, they dont breed in captivity so breeding isnt my goal, my goal is to see them share a fish tank, and until one turns on the other, it will stay like that, im not gonna keep them in the same tank if one is missing half its body, the point of this thread is to experiment, if it doesnt work out then its okay, doesnt really matter, but if it does that'd be great. i dont mind flaming, haters gon hate


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Kid, go back to guppies or goldfish... Better yet, stay away from animals period since you obviously are not mature enough to keep them.
I find this whole farce hillarious, especially your absurd but pathetic attempts to justify what your doing, which i'm afraid to say has failed miserably and is completely unjustifiable.

Just look at the behavior there, two Rhoms almost inseperable and the Red going solo for the most part, which right there tells you who will be dead in the near future.
This is not an experiment, this is a slaughter for your own amusement, and it sickens me.

Some people should not be allowed to keep animals, and you are one of them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

55gal is way too small, you'd need more reds 3-4 would be good. Thats just one reason why it will not work.
If I were to try this it would be in a 320gal minimum with 2 rhoms and 5 reds.

How long have they been together now? Whats the tank temp, what are you feeding?

You're obviously a rookie and dont know anybetter but if you're gonna come on here just to "show off" then dont bother.
What you should be doing is utilizing the yrs of experience from the people on this site but sorry to say you've probably already messed that up.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

This is the exact reason there won't be a thread about mine.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

iLikePiranhas said:


> and the tank is 60 gallons or 55 *i forget*


He proved his level of experience in one sentence. Done.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I read through again. I thought IP's mean we can't make 2 accounts? Heck im making a second one to troll on if dolphin can!

The pygo is useless in there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How you think N3p keeps coming back?


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah the pygos i seperated, the two rhomed just bullied it, i may be a sick bastard and my tank may be a slaughter house but what does that have to do with you? does it make you mad? does it make u want to do something? go join green peace. then u'll help the world, 1 oil covered bird at a time

and changing ip is fairly easy, your isp will provide u with a new one if u disconnect ur modem for half an hour and reset your network adapters.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

iLikePiranhas said:


> yeah the pygos i seperated, the two rhomed just bullied it, i may be a sick bastard and my tank may be a slaughter house but *what does that have to do with you?* does it make you mad? does it make u want to do something? go join green peace. then u'll help the world, 1 oil covered bird at a time


You posted it on OUR website.

Cohabs are possible. But your to much of an idiot to know how to do it.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

he be trollin


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> yeah the pygos i seperated, the two rhomed just bullied it, i may be a sick bastard and my tank may be a slaughter house but *what does that have to do with you?* does it make you mad? does it make u want to do something? go join green peace. then u'll help the world, 1 oil covered bird at a time


You posted it on OUR website.

Cohabs are possible. But your to much of an idiot to know how to do it.
[/quote]

its all good, big boys talk sh*t trhough the internet, love it.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Quit feeding in to this bullshit people! He's obviously starving for attention.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

iLikePiranhas said:


> yeah the pygos i seperated, the two rhomed just bullied it, i may be a sick bastard and my tank may be a slaughter house but *what does that have to do with you?* does it make you mad? does it make u want to do something? go join green peace. then u'll help the world, 1 oil covered bird at a time


You posted it on OUR website.

Cohabs are possible. But your to much of an idiot to know how to do it.
[/quote]

its all good, big boys talk sh*t trhough the internet, love it.
[/quote]

Ill talk sh*t right in your face.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> yeah the pygos i seperated, the two rhomed just bullied it, i may be a sick bastard and my tank may be a slaughter house but *what does that have to do with you?* does it make you mad? does it make u want to do something? go join green peace. then u'll help the world, 1 oil covered bird at a time


You posted it on OUR website.

Cohabs are possible. But your to much of an idiot to know how to do it.
[/quote]

its all good, big boys talk sh*t trhough the internet, love it.
[/quote]

Ill sh*t right in your face.








[/quote]
fixed


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

i am a billionaire and i own the land you live on, just because i said it does it make it true? obviously not, anyways thats not the point, try to say something intelligent, not what a 12yearold can say, insult me like an adult atleast. anyways the show is over i had to seperate the rhoms, they took a bite out of eachother


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

iLikePiranhas said:


> i am a billionaire and i own the land you live on, just because i said it does it make it true? obviously not, anyways thats not the point, try to say something intelligent, not what a 12yearold can say, insult me like an adult atleast. anyways the show is over i had to seperate the rhoms, they took a bite out of eachother


You fail. How does it feel?

Anyway. I don't NEED to insult you like an adult because im not one, at least till tommorow anyway. So I will insult you like a child if I want. Cause one thing I definately have over you is how to keep fish.

DISCLAIMER!!!!
Even after tomorrow. Im not making any promises to act like an adult.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

because posting all day on a forum gives u a life gj, brag about how much u spent staring at a computer screen, brag how much fish keeping will help u persue a great career in life, brag how much fish keeping makes u cool. is that what you mean?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

iLikePiranhas said:


> because posting all day on a forum gives u a life gj, brag about how much u spent staring at a computer screen, brag how much fish keeping will help u persue a great career in life, brag how much fish keeping makes u cool. is that what you mean?


Holy f*ck, you sound like my gf


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I read through again. I thought IP's mean we can't make 2 accounts? Heck im making a second one to troll on if dolphin can!
> 
> The pygo is useless in there.


If he has another account it's with another ip. He only has one account I found with this ip. I beleive this guys is also from canada so i dont think this is some old member just trolling.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

unless its zanni


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe you should just cohab some turtles for your next 'experiment'


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

0S1R1S said:


> Maybe you should just cohab some turtles for your next 'experiment'


Why is it always turtles we recommend to people who don't wanna listen? Why not black mambas?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im down for lions and tigers


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> im down for lions and tigers


...and bears, oh my!


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

it sint bad, they took abit of eachothers fin, 2mm about, but i had to seperate them anyways, the rbp wont last, if i put small shoaling fish in the tank like neon tetras, would the piranhas still attack eachother?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Maybe you should just cohab some turtles for your next 'experiment'


Why is it always turtles we recommend to people who don't wanna listen? Why not black mambas?
[/quote]
I beleive it was criely's theory that their hard shell would protect them from their noobiness.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

and btw i ahd turtles before, they worked out very well, got bored so gave them away


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

iLikePiranhas said:


> Maybe you should just cohab some turtles for your next 'experiment'


Why is it always turtles we recommend to people who don't wanna listen? Why not black mambas?
[/quote]
I beleive it was criely's theory that their hard shell would protect them from their noobiness.
[/quote]

Genious.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

ILikePiranha's!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Maybe you should just cohab some turtles for your next 'experiment'


Why is it always turtles we recommend to people who don't wanna listen? Why not black mambas?
[/quote]

Maybe its snapping turtles!!!


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

snapping turtles and piranhas sounds good!


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Theres some else on this forum who also shares the same enthusiaim as you, I think he was called Dolphin...Something. Try looking him up there is alot of post with him trying to support the same point of view. But I personally don't waste my time with him because he tried to slam me on the forum for asking a simple question, good luck man.


Dolphinswin + Ilikepiranhas= BFF?
[/quote]


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

wierd, user took video down hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah i deleted them


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

almost 800 views, less than 12 hours, ppl are interested lol.

edit: my bad doudble post, how do you fix it?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

This kid is worse than dolphins, this dumb ass is trying to kill his fish dolphins just doesn't know what the hell he want and ask to many dumb ass questions. I am just tied of news trying to tell us they want to try this themselves. There are plenty of us with years of experience under are belts that have tried this with no success. If you want to shoal trade in your Rhoms and just get some Pygos.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Not going to work. I had a baby MAC and a baby Rhom together and the baby Rhom took a chunk out of the MAC. This was way before I joined Pfury. I learn a lot of things in here from the members on here.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

im gonna say, i read all 5 pages just now.... i started dieing around the turtle commens
thanks for remembering me guys. turtles for noobs ftw!
this guys a meathead, let him do his thing.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow what a Sunday afternoon read! My curiousity was peaked by the topic title, but in a 55G tank? No way it could ever last. I want my 10 minutes back.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh lordy...when will a mod run along and shut this sh*t down already........


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea me too I read this discussion and this kid should be baned from this site. I thought that Dolphinswins needed mental help but this joker takes the cake. Here is the phone number you need to call kid....1-800-INEED-HELP.


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

This guy is a jackass , it's embarrassing to reand, , this site should be about gaining knowledge on keeping this fish (ALIVE! ) brought to you by the people who know the most , not making sick retarded experiments trying to prove urself


----------

